# New boyfriend is a bit vanilla



## Michelle C (Aug 15, 2012)

One too many pinos so sorry for spelling etc in advance.

New bf been friends for 7 years only recently been bf and gf.

Sex is great for him (or so he says)but only ok for me.

I have a penchant for al fresco sex. I think he would freak out if I told him, but I really want to do it in the woods :-0. Not sure how he would take it o be honest. My last proper bf and I did it once on a train in Thailand in a Carriage with a monk who we thought was asleep. Turns out he wasn't . Such fun ;-)


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it better for you if there is a good chance you'll been seen or get caught? 

If your bf is not into this kind of fetish then he won't do it. A lot of people have al fresco because it heightens their pleasure. Some people feel just the opposite. 

Have you spoken with him about it and how you feel about it?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Start slowly. Don't go from a scoop of vanilla to a banana split in one sitting. Try different flavors before adding toppings, so to speak.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

You'd be surprised! Most of us guys have pretty good imaginations.
He might be a bit reserved because it is a new relationship, let him know you would like to try a few things out, you might be pleasantly surprised when he gets his thang on.


----------



## Michelle C (Aug 15, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Is it better for you if there is a good chance you'll been seen or get caught?
> 
> If your bf is not into this kind of fetish then he won't do it. A lot of people have al fresco because it heightens their pleasure. Some people feel just the opposite.
> 
> Have you spoken with him about it and how you feel about it?



No he's a bit boring about sex. I like the thrill of being caught! I haven't spoken to him about it (yet) I think he'd be quite shocked as I've never revealed that side of me to him before. I've bought some nice undies to get him going this weekend, hopefully that will get his imagination going :scratchhead:


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

What other ways do you feel he is boring? Do you think he'll think you are totally weird for wanting al fresco? Have you discussed fantasies with him?


----------



## Michelle C (Aug 15, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> What other ways do you feel he is boring? Do you think he'll think you are totally weird for wanting al fresco? Have you discussed fantasies with him?


Ha ha no, we've been friends for about 7 years, only just become an item. We've never discussed sex or anything before. He's quite shy to be honest.

I've got a bit of a treat in store for him tonight though. I've got some very sexy new lingerie and I've got an appointment at the beauticians for a full wax later. ill see how he reacts afterwards and I might suggest a walk in the dales on Saturday:smthumbup:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> Start slowly. Don't go from a scoop of vanilla to a banana split in one sitting. Try different flavors before adding toppings, so to speak.


This...and start dropping suddle hints. Pretty sure you can get him into it. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Michelle C said:


> No he's a bit boring about sex. I like the thrill of being caught! I haven't spoken to him about it (yet) I think he'd be quite shocked as I've never revealed that side of me to him before. I've bought some nice undies to get him going this weekend, hopefully that will get his imagination going :scratchhead:


And if you are caught, then you can have the thrill of a criminal conviction, fines, jail time, loss of job, your name being plastered all over the papers, clips on Youtube, your family knowing, being banned from certain areas, maybe being put on a sex offenders list, etc.

Not against sex in the open, just pointing out the potential downside.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Michelle C said:


> New bf been friends for 7 years only recently been bf and gf.


Hehe. Sorry but everytime I read one of these I get to thinking about TAM's big 'ol debate thread topics on "Can Men & Women JUST Be Friends?"

So how'd it go down? How'd you go from friends to boyf/girlf?

Re: the vanilla-ness-- UN-vanilla him! Tell him what you want/how you want it, teach him, how him.


----------



## landon33 (Jul 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> And if you are caught, then you can have the thrill of a criminal conviction, fines, jail time, loss of job, your name being plastered all over the papers, clips on Youtube, your family knowing, being banned from certain areas, maybe being put on a sex offenders list, etc.
> 
> Not against sex in the open, just pointing out the potential downside.


Major buzzkill.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Is he a little inexperienced do you think?

If so whoopee for you, he is a blank canvas, you can shape him into an attentive, considerate and adventurous lover.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> And if you are caught, then you can have the thrill of a criminal conviction, fines, jail time, loss of job, your name being plastered all over the papers, clips on Youtube, your family knowing, being banned from certain areas, maybe being put on a sex offenders list, etc.
> 
> Not against sex in the open, just pointing out the potential downside.


Is that what would happen over there? Over here, that wouldn't happen.

Sex offenders lists are for the violent offenders.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Good luck breaking your shy boy out of his shell Michelle C. You may unleash the beast you just never know.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> And if you are caught, then you can have the thrill of a criminal conviction, fines, jail time, loss of job, your name being plastered all over the papers, clips on Youtube, your family knowing, being banned from certain areas, maybe being put on a sex offenders list, etc.
> 
> Not against sex in the open, just pointing out the potential downside.


A little over dramatic are we?


----------

